
I will document your code for you - c3c
Hello HN,<p>Having almost 20 years of sw development experience I got sick of bad or missing documentation. I quit my job and building software that will create diagrams and documentation from source code.<p>Always clear and always up-to-date.<p>If you are working on a project, tell me what diagrams you would like to have. Point me at your code and I will create diagrams for you. I’ll do it for free - no catch, no strings. My only benefit is learning documentation problems and gaining experience solving them.<p>Documentation is not dead, we just not doing it right.
======
billconan
How is your tool different from doxygen？

my web server code if you need a sample [https://github.com/shi-
yan/Swiftly](https://github.com/shi-yan/Swiftly)

I also really want to see a doc for wireguard

I think having a good doc is also on their todo list

[https://www.wireguard.com/todo/](https://www.wireguard.com/todo/)

~~~
billconan
I want to understand the big picture. So how many modules, the life cycles of
them, the data flow between them.

I checked out your site:
[https://sourcespy.com/keyu-0003nt](https://sourcespy.com/keyu-0003nt)

Is this the same as UML?

To be honest, I think UML doesn't help much understanding code. In my opinion,
code should be understood by looking at its runtime structure, not the static
structure.

For example, you have a main thread that spawns worker threads and they work
together. This structure only forms during runtime. in the code, there is only
one worker thread class and one main thread class. Software is different from
hardware. Hardware is more self-explanatory - when you have multiple hardware
components, you have to physically put them on the board. Software is very
flexible. The real architecture is created only when the software starts to
run.

------
breck
[https://GitHub.com/TreeNotation/jtree](https://GitHub.com/TreeNotation/jtree)

